# When is Nissan's year end clearance?



## garyn_76 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm looking into buying an Altima but was wondering if anyone know's when Nissan has a year end clearance? From when to when?
I'm in the West Coast if that matters.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

All manufacturers are doing them around now...around here they are at least.


----------

